# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  5 món ăn đường phố khoái khẩu Singapore - Ẩm thực Singapore

## hangnt

*Ẩm thực Singapore cũng đa dạng như chính ngôn ngữ của quốc đảo này vậy.* 

Sử dụng 4 ngôn ngữ chính thức gồm tiếng Hoa, tiếng Mã Lai, tiếng Anh và tiếng Tamil, chính vì vậy ẩm thực của Singapore cũng đa dạng như trong ngôn ngữ của quốc đảo này vậy.

Ở Singapore, chính phủ hợp nhất những người bán hàng rong vào các trung tâm ẩm thực. Điều này không chỉ tạo điều kiện cho người dân dễ bán mà còn đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh cho cả người ăn. Đến Singapore, du khách sẽ rất an tâm về chất lượng vệ sinh trong ẩm thực, mà không phải lo lắng về bao tử.

Chắc hẳn bạn đã nghe về món cơm gà và món lạc xà (laska) – món bún nổi tiếng của Singapore. Nên trong phần giới thiệu về ẩm thực đường phố kỳ này của Singapore, xin giới thiệu đến bạn đọc 5 món ăn đường phố khoái khẩu khác, theo gợi ý của trang PBS.

*Gỏi cá sống / Yusheng*




Yusheng có nghĩa là cá sống, nhưng món ăn này theo phong cách Triều Châu. Thường được mô tả như một phiên bản khác của món Carpaccio (cá sống thái lát mỏng, tưới dầu ô liu và để thật lạnh trước khi ăn) của Singapore.

*Bánh gạo nước / Chwee Kueh*




Chwee Kueh nghĩa là bánh gạo nước, làm bằng nước và bột gạo, hấp trên hộp thiếc nhỏ. Chúng mịn và mượt, trên cùng của bánh là củ cải chiên và tương ớt, thường được dùng như bữa ăn nhẹ.

Mỗi đầu bếp sẽ có bí quyết riêng để bánh gạo mượt mịn.

*Mì trứng / Lor Mee*




Được làm theo phong cách mì Phúc Kiến, Lor Mee là một món ăn cổ điển của Singapore. Một bát mì trứng ngon lành bao phủ rau húng với bánh cá và thịt heo.

Thoạt nhìn, bạn có thể thấy món Mì Lor Mee chẳng ngon lành gì cả. Nhưng đừng để bề ngoài của nó đánh lừa bởi một khi nếm qua hương vị xốt đen đậm đà của nó, bạn sẽ mãi nhớ... nửa đời.

Nước tương đen đậm đà thường chính là yếu tố quyết định bát mì Lor Mee thuộc loại thường hay loại hảo hạng, và nước tương này được chế bằng cách hầm hỗn hợp xương heo, trứng và các gia vị. Đôi khi người ta cũng sử dụng khoai tây hoặc bột ngô để làm sệt thêm cho món tương này.

*Rojak*




Rojak là một trong những món ăn tiêu biểu của đất nước Singapore. Rojak trong tiếng Mã Lai có nghĩa là sự pha trộn, là món salad rau và trái cây truyền thống được dùng phổ biến như món khai vị.

*Popiah*




Popiah đến với Singapore bởi người nhập cư Triều Châu. Đó là một loại bánh crepe mỏng được phủ đầy hải sản, thịt và rau quả trước khi được cuộn lại như chả giò.

Nguyên liệu chính của popiah là tôm, thịt heo băm nhỏ, trứng, jicama, rau om, tỏi chiên, và nước xốt.



Ngọc Hoa (Tổng hợp)



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## h20love

toàn những món ngon

----------


## lunas2

món gói cá là hấp dẫn m nhứt

----------


## rose

uầy trông ngon thế

----------


## lovetravel

hấp dẫn quá
muốn nếm thử tất cả những món này  :Smile:

----------


## wildrose

món đầu tiên trông ngon nhỉ

----------


## andynguyen

Nhìn mà thèm... Đi Sing phải thử mới được

----------


## dung89

Có vẻ toàn món dễ ăn hehe

----------


## Bảo Huyền

Mình thấy thiếu nhiều món ngon như cháo ếch, cơm gà, cua sốt ớt..hi đi Sin là muốn thử những món này.

----------

